# Do you have Virus Protection on your Fire?



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Do you have virus protection on your Fire?  If you do which one do you prefer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have this app: 

It's free and checks apps for issues. It's never found anything and I'm not really convinced I need it. But it's free  so, what the heck.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's the one I use, as well.  It's found things a couple of times when I've been testing apps for the Free App of the Day thread.  (Where I test only apps downloadable by Amazon--so even Amazon is not immune, though true positives have been few and far between.)

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's the one I use, as well. It's found things a couple of times when I've been testing apps for the Free App of the Day thread. (Where I test only apps downloadable by Amazon--so even Amazon is not immune, though true positives have been few and far between.)
> 
> Betsy


Based on Betsy's recommendation a while back I use this one too. I also have Malware Bytes. The Kindles run Android, and Android basically has as many virus/etc problems as PC's so I recommend you treat it the same as a Windows desktop.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thank you all.  I have downloaded it.  I will give it a shot just for my piece of mind.  I already have Malwarebytes.  I have had it on my computers for years and it has found lots of stuff.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This free app is being advertised in the Appstore right now:


It sounds really good and has a lot of good features, and good reviews by top Amazon reviewers.

I'm poking around in it right now...

Betsy


----------

